# Ultimate Snowcat & Jeep Carrier & Bug Out Vehicle???



## Melensdad

I think Ice Queen needs one of these for the narrow roads in Wales  Dunkel Industries creates ultimate off-road RV — Autoblog

I would be a BIT nervous of driving that jeep up and down the ramp/back of it like that. Call me a wussy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd7efSaGRps"]YouTube - Dunkel Truck Part 1[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

With the tilt bed, I'd load that Jeep, it wasn't _that_ steep.

That truck is awesome.


----------



## Erik

why do I have the sneaking suspicion that truck costs more then the house I grew up in is worth?
wouldn't mind having one, though - what size diesel does it have?


----------



## Ice Queen

A very nice toy, but I would want wider ramps and I certainly would not want to load a snowtrac on that.  I'd load the jeep, at least that has something in the way of brakes - snowtrac brakes are not that efficient!  I suppose the built in jacking system would be handy for changing tyres, but think of all that could go wrong with all those fancy systems, it would be a nightmare.  I am having enough problems with all the technology on my Land Rover Discovery, it is not very old, but they can't find out what its problems are - it has been playing up for about six months and eventually refused to start at all.  It has been put on computers to troubleshoot it and all they can come up with is a fuel problem - we had already worked that out for ourselves.  It apparently will start now and run for about 500 yards then dies again.  I went out yesterday and bought myself another car as I cannot have no transport where I live - ah the wonders of modern technology!!  

Incidentally I have some other new transport too - for carrying snowtracs or whatever, I fetched it at the beginning of this week.  At present it would carry at least two snowtracs and I am hoping to be able to keep this body and add the horsebox as a demountable as this would enable me to have two trucks in one - a very versatile vehicle.  The ramps are hydraulically operated and so is the winch.  The truck under the horsebox at present has a very rusty chassis and will have to go - hence the new vehicle.  Keep fingers crossed for me that we can do the conversion.  I can post piccys if anyone is interested.


----------



## Erik

of COURSE we're interested in pictures!!!
what a silly question!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Nice rig !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That would make a good Kristi hauler......

Since we know kristi's don't perform good, they can at least look good.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

You all make kristi's sound like harlysand you cant own one with out a way to trasport them home for repairs. Dosn't matter to me i have a snow trac and the great out doors for my back yard i just point and go can't wait for some snow tundra is rough now that it is froze


----------



## cj7

Looking at the FORD site if it was a brand new chassis and they kept it stock it looks like a 6.7 diesel

Very nice ride. Many features built into that truck.


----------



## Ice Queen

Here are the piccys for you, I will have to paint out the red (scruffy at present and would look better black) as soon as it ever stops raining.  The lorry will be resprayed blue to match the box as soon as the conversion is done.  I added piccy of the levers to work the ramps and also one of the winch as I thought you folks might be interested.


----------



## Bobcat

Ice Queen said:


> <snip>
> I am having enough problems with all the technology on my Land Rover Discovery, it is not very old, but they can't find out what its problems are - it has been playing up for about six months and eventually refused to start at all.  It has been put on computers to troubleshoot it and all they can come up with is a fuel problem - we had already worked that out for ourselves.  It apparently will start now and run for about 500 yards then dies again.
> <snip>



PoD strikes again!


----------



## Ice Queen

Who or what is PoD?


----------



## Bobcat

Prince of Darkness...

http://www.mez.co.uk/lucas.html


----------



## Ice Queen

I thought it was 'sod's law'!!


----------

